# Zune Vs. I-Pod Poll



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just for some people I know...I prefer the Zune though.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I have a feeling some iPod lovers out there are going to vote for iPod even if they've never had a zune.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I own a Zune 80 and I love it.


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

Then visit the Poll, I made.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

deandude1196 said:


> Then visit the Poll, I made.


This is the same thread.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

That's funny! Visit the poll he says. How do you think we got here?


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oops. Thought I was in a different thread. Didn't pay attention.


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL to myself!!


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Yup. That's a good one.


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

IMiteBable2help said:


> I have a feeling some iPod lovers out there are going to vote for iPod even if they've never had a zune.


That right there could deterr them...


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Yeah, please don't do it. Only vote if you have had the opportunity to fully experience both devices, please.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

alright, who's the iPod lubber?


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

I like to have iPod with me.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

Content removed by Cookiegal


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

You're not making much sense. Anyway, the battery life of my iPod classic 80 gig is a bit better than the Zune 120. The fact that the backlight can be adjusted on iPod using a graduated slider sure helps, and the smaller (than zune) iPod screen also saves power. I used to have a iPod 5th gen 30gig and it also had a decent battery life.

As far as battery life goes, iPod is a bit better than the Zune, but mainly it's because of iPod's smaller screen. Zune only has 3 step settings for backlight brightness. Low, Medium and High. Not much difference between Medium and high.

Still, the Zune has so many qualities about it that are better than the iPod, that a slight decrease in battery life is a small price to pay. I voted for Zune because I like just about everything about it better than the iPod. So the battery life isn't quite as good as the iPod, but the trade-off is more than worth it.

Your opinion of the zune is NULL. You admitted you never had one. So that opinion doesn't count. Sorry.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

yeh i bet the 1 of the 2 has a better battery but im shure the batteries in both brands are no good and could use smarter ones. They should stop wasting space on big screens cool looks and tinny little batterys you cant take out, start thinking pratical like a easy quick repacable recargable AAA or AA, something you can change on the road I dont like having to plug ipod in every time it runs out of battery, thats why i hate ipod and if the zune got the same system ,i hate zune to.

make sense now?


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

No. You're still not making much sense. Try again. You would spend much $ on rechargeable AAA or AA batteries during the life of the device. Those options suck big time. Rechargeable AAA or AA batteries don't last very long in the short term, or long term. They quit taking a charge all too soon and have to be replaced. I know, because I have owned digital devices that use these lousy battery options. 

The battery that comes with iPod or Zune is far superior than the batteries you suggest. Everyone who uses a battery powered device is limited by battery technology. I understand your frustration, but the batteries that the zune or iPod come with are far better than the ones you suggest.

Let me ask you this. Do you own a cordless phone? have you ever had a cordless phone? How often do you need to replace that phone battery? Not very often. It keeps taking a charge and lasts for years. Same battery technology that the zune and ipod uses.

Until battery technology improves, the zune and iPod have the best battery possible. There are many options for charging this battery. If you're going to be away from home, you can use an adapter to charge it from a wall socket, or even your car cigarette lighter. There are even adapters that will let you charge your zune using a AA battery pack. If your zune or iPod internal battery eventually stops taking a charge (after years of use) It can be replaced.

If you prefer to use a device that takes rechargeable AAA or AA batteries, that is your choice. Keep spending money on them if you wish. Just keep your receipts and tell me, how much have you spent? Not worth it. My zune battery will easily last 5 years, and YES, it can be replaced.

Again, you admitted you never had a zune, and yet you say you hate it. Makes me wonder. How can you hate something you've never had any experience with? Makes your opinion pretty much invalid.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry loyal product spokesman but you've just posted the first ipod zune commercial rolled all up into one ,and you didnt even understand one point i said ,so now i gotz to break it down harsh. 

Ok ipod and zune batteries are not worth anything if you cant replace them like a AA / AAA or cell phone battery it dose not matter how good they are, unless it's a pocket size reactor,''OK''!.Now i will repeat myself now (batteries you cant take out) so when your jogging miles away from the car or home i hope you got 12volts because your gonna need to put that charger somewhere.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

I get your point. I just don't see a situation where you're going to jogging for more than 24 hours. That's how long a fully charged zune will play music. Even if for some stupid reason you are watching video while you're out there miles from nowhere, jogging at the same time, you still got enough power to watch 2 full length movies. And like I said, there are chargers you can buy that transfer power from a set of ordinary AA batteries to your zune. Now if you want to do better than that, you're going to have to invent a better battery because the technology doesn't exist.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

your jammin ,you jam hard and long to a to whatever and out of blue it shuts off ,''AGAIN''....
Then you got to connect to computer for a half hour and wait 20min so you can get some juice to finish jammin correctly because your nerves are so out of whack so you wait. i did not know the zune had that option for regular battery charge. Sounds cool i will have to look in to that. zune might not be so bad after all ,i often see them at the local pawn shops for very cheap i also like to listion to radio to. I have to say to best mp3 thingy ive ever owned was a cheap little creative muvo n200 that little thing was so small and took AAA just 512mb but it had a good radio and best of all it had a good radio recorder. Now it's broke because my grandmother still keeps her batteries in the freezer!!?

O by the way how much is a good zune with at least 120G


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Standard price for a Zune 120 GB is about the same price as an iPod Classic 120 GB. Around $249. The difference is that the zune's screen is nearly an inch bigger and the zune has wireless and a great FM radio. Like the iPod, the zune also has a cheaper, smaller, flash-based version as well. Stay away from pawn shop zunes and iPods. There's a very high chance that the battery is bad, or some other problem. Batteries in the freezer? that's funny. At best it has no affect. I certainly hope you warmed them to room temperature before putting them in your device.

My zune never shuts off "out of the blue" it does it when the battery is dead, and you know long before hand when that is about to happen. Oh, and the battery thing I'm talking about is a device you buy seperately. The only charging option that comes with the zune is the USB cable for charging while it's connected to the PC. Here's the charger I was talking about that lets you use AA batteries. Obviously you can charge your zune anywhere with this, and all you need is AA batteries. http://www.zunescene.com/zune-external-battery/


----------



## sirspammer (Nov 12, 2006)

I have had neither. But am I allowed to vote for one after looking at what they both offer?


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Nobody can stop you from voting, but nothing beats real-world experience to truly know which one you like better. It took several months of using the Zune to truly appreciate it.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

somebody should add neither to poll the options for those who had bad memories with both but i decided dig up my dusty old ipod and im having new problems to keep me busy , iv got a nice thin black line after disconnecting it wrong and ''it's not going away''! ''yes'' ,guess it's the firmware ,dont really care about it to much ,i only Liston to it sometimes because i dont have anything better ,but just an ipod update


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

You'll have to talk to deandude1196 about that. He started the poll/thread so only he (or mods) can edit the choices.


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow I'm surprised at the amount of zune lovers, seems that ipod has a huge market share, but I prefer my zune


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

knowing apple and ipod ,''the big corporate monster'' , might eventually find some way to make zune a thing of the past ,and i dont like ipod it's just a big fish eat little fish world.


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

And everything else isnt? Big fish eat Little fish - corporate mosters want the money so they want to be the biggest/best corporation out there so that they can get all the money. Society is run off of greed. (almost)


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

IMiteBable2help said:


> Do you own a cordless phone? have you ever had a cordless phone? How often do you need to replace that phone battery? Not very often. It keeps taking a charge and lasts for years. Same battery technology that the zune and ipod uses.


Mine takes AA. Only phone we have and use. Coming up to 6 years with the same 4 batteries(2 for the handset and 2 for the base in case the power goes out).

So I take it there are no other types of MP3 players out there?

Pity! You should move to Canada Eh!


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

Why Canada?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

You could buy something other than a zune or ipod


----------

